# Watch me online play games!



## VILEPLUME (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

I got into video game streaming recently and all are welcome to come see me in action.

The link can be found here

http://www.twitch.tv/antigravityroom

I will be taking "tobacco smoke breaks" until I get my vaporizer from time to time, but other than that I should be live.

Thanks for all who come and you can ask me or my friends anything you want.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Dec 16, 2013)

hehehe I watched you for about 5 min before I almost fell asleep. Have fun bro.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 16, 2013)

lol.

I just started today, so anyone that can talk to me in chat would make it more fun


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2013)

im chilling with vileplum


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 16, 2013)

so that's internet gaming huh


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2013)

kinda some of it is more intentse but those guys are playing and having a good time


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 16, 2013)

hey welcome Sunni and Inda to the stream and thanks for chatting


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 16, 2013)

seems like laughs are to be had, wish there where jumps tbh


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 16, 2013)

going to play Walking Dead Season 2 game tomorrow for all to watch.


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 16, 2013)

that game sucks


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 16, 2013)

str8sativa said:


> that game sucks



Walking Dead game or Starbound?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 16, 2013)

Playing DayZ now!!!

Zombies!!!!


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 16, 2013)

starbound haha or at least thats how it looks


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

Playing DayZ today and I will be streaming from 10am-6pm+ EST.

Come say hi, have a smoke and ask any questions about the game.


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Playing DayZ today and I will be streaming from 10am-6pm+ EST.
> 
> Come say hi, have a smoke and ask any questions about the game.


i work today blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> i work today blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Noooooooooo.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sp only pc games...hey sunni u still ever play xbox

Dannoo93


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey guys, playing again today.

Doing a Walking Dead game marathon.


----------

